# Balivo: "piaccio a molti feticisti sul web"



## fabri47 (22 Maggio 2017)

La conduttrice *Caterina Balivo* nel programma Kudos su Rai 4, ha affermato di piacere a molti *feticisti* sul web e di aver ricevuto per ben tre volte di fila il titolo di "Miss piede d'oro". Ogni giorno, molti suoi fan le chiedono sui social di far vedere i* piedi nudi*.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Maggio 2017)

E' una storia che va avanti da anni, io conosco anche il sito (un forum di forumcommunity per la precisione) che le ha assegnato il premio di "Miss piede d'oro" e dove postano i video di lei e delle altre donne dello spettacolo che si tolgono le scarpe. 

Lei, vabbè, è splendida.


----------



## Willy Wonka (22 Maggio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La conduttrice *Caterina Balivo* nel programma Kudos su Rai 4, ha affermato di piacere a molti *feticisti* sul web e di aver ricevuto per ben tre volte di fila il titolo di "Miss piede d'oro". Ogni giorno, molti suoi fan le chiedono sui social di far vedere i* piedi nudi*.



 miss piede d'oro


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Maggio 2017)

Mi sono sempre chiesto quanto malato è uno che si eccita per i piedi...ma che 'azzo ci fai coi piedi?!


----------



## fabri47 (22 Maggio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi sono sempre chiesto quanto malato è uno che si eccita per i piedi...ma che 'azzo ci fai coi piedi?!


Rispondo perchè mi sento chiamato in causa 

Non lo so. E' una cosa che viene d'istinto. Io la ho da quando sono piccolo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Maggio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Rispondo perchè mi sento chiamato in causa
> 
> Non lo so. E' una cosa che viene d'istinto. Io la ho da quando sono piccolo.



Io gli unici piedi per i quali ho provato "eccitazione" sono stati quelli di Van Basten e di Zidane


----------



## alcyppa (22 Maggio 2017)

I fan sui social che le chiedono di uscire i piedi saranno gran parte account fake di Tarantino.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Maggio 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> I fan sui social che le chiedono di uscire i piedi saranno gran parte account fake di Tarantino.


C'è da dire che sono più famosi i piedi di Balivo che lei stessa. Basta fare una ricerca su youtube e si trova solo roba come "Caterina Balivo piedi", "tacchi" ecc.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Maggio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi sono sempre chiesto quanto malato è uno che si eccita per i piedi...ma che 'azzo ci fai coi piedi?!



.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Maggio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi sono sempre chiesto quanto malato è uno che si eccita per i piedi...ma che 'azzo ci fai coi piedi?!



Gol?


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2017)

Questo mondo è talmente malato ormai che certi uomini rifiutano mega strafighe perchè "Hanno i piedi brutti".

Santo Dio.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questo mondo è talmente malato ormai che certi uomini rifiutano mega strafighe perchè "Hanno i piedi brutti".
> 
> Santo Dio.



Tipo la Ferragni?


----------



## wfiesso (23 Maggio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io gli unici piedi per i quali ho provato "eccitazione" sono stati quelli di Van Basten e di Zidane



a me di Zidane ha fatto eccitare da morire la testa, quando la scaraventò addosso a quel verme di Materazzi... lui espulso, Materazzi dolorante e Italia campione... all in in un sol giorno


----------



## Raryof (23 Maggio 2017)

Mai capito il senso di questo, dove sarebbe l'eccitazione? al limite, se proprio vogliamo, un bel foot massage ma da lì ad adorare i piedi ce ne passa.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questo mondo è talmente malato ormai che certi uomini rifiutano mega strafighe perchè "Hanno i piedi brutti".
> 
> Santo Dio.



Io non ho mai osservato i piedi, ma donne con caviglie grosse o gonfie mi smontano, non le sopporto,

in effetti in una donna osservo gambe, seno e capelli, i lineamenti vengono in secondo ordine, come il sedere, i piedi può anche non averli 



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi sono sempre chiesto quanto malato è uno che si eccita per i piedi...ma che 'azzo ci fai coi piedi?!





Raryof ha scritto:


> Mai capito il senso di questo, dove sarebbe l'eccitazione? al limite, se proprio vogliamo, un bel foot massage ma da lì ad adorare i piedi ce ne passa.



Ho studiato parecchio la psicologia della sessualità, direi che sia un argomento interessante per tutti e consiglio di approfondirlo,

credo che la podofilia in definitiva sia legata all'esigenza inconscia o meno di sottomissione, ci si eccita a essere umiliati,
nel comune percepire i piedi sono nell'immaginario una delle parti più sporche dell'anatomia umana, pertanto adorarli significa donarsi totalmente senza freni alla persona oggetto del culto, poi vi è anche la parte culturale, per cui la cura dei piedi verso un'altra persona da un significato di completa sottomissione e umiltà.

PS i pochi podisti che ho conosciuto erano fondamentalmente bisex, si eccitavano soprattutto se vedevano indossare delle infradito, sia a maschietti che femminucce


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Maggio 2017)

La cosa che mi irrita di ste robe è lo zerbinismo che traspare dall'uomo medio. Mi fanno schifo. Non è tanto una questione di feticismo, a ognuno può piacere tutto, ma è il comportamento alla base. E' gente che squalifica la propria dignità, mi fa pena pensare a questi che elemosinano foto di piedi di una, alimentando pure il suo ego. E' pieno di omuncoli simili, gente che paga per farsi uscire foto di una tetta, un piede o qualunque altra diavoleria


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ho studiato parecchio la psicologia della sessualità, direi che sia un argomento interessante per tutti e consiglio di approfondirlo,
> 
> credo che la podofilia in definitiva sia legata all'esigenza inconscia o meno di sottomissione, ci si eccita a essere umiliati,
> nel comune percepire i piedi sono nell'immaginario una delle parti più sporche dell'anatomia umana, pertanto adorarli significa donarsi totalmente senza freni alla persona oggetto del culto, poi vi è anche la parte culturale, per cui la cura dei piedi verso un'altra persona da un significato di completa sottomissione e umiltà.
> ...



Probabilmente è una deviazione come tante altre..ma davvero ridicola..ma del resto c'è chi si eccita con le donne grasse o vecchie o perfino pelose...


----------



## Raryof (23 Maggio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> in effetti in una donna osservo gambe, seno e capelli, i lineamenti vengono in secondo ordine, come il sedere, i piedi può anche non averli





Sei sicuro sicuro?


----------



## fabri47 (23 Maggio 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro sicuro?


No vabbè questa è roba da matti. Tipo io la Ferragni (ma anche questa nel video) me la farei ad occhi chiusi. 

Però il piede può essere un buon punto di forza, specie per quelle ragazze che non sono belle di faccia.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Maggio 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro sicuro?



Credo che me la farei andar bene lo stesso 

PS gran bel film


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> ma del resto c'è chi si eccita con le donne grasse o *vecchie* o perfino pelose...



Ma come, non ti piace questo pezzo di gnocca?


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma come, non ti piace questo pezzo di gnocca?



Mi ricorda Sandra Mondaini....


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma come, non ti piace questo pezzo di gnocca?



Che schifo. E' Davide Mengacci.

La Dea della bellezza per i radical shit


----------



## Raryof (23 Maggio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma come, non ti piace questo pezzo di gnocca?



Che bellezza santo cielo, ora corro a rivedere la marcia pro migranti in Hd con indosso la mia fascia con i colori dell'arcobaleno.
Ma prima di fare questo passo su twitter a scrivere il mio #PrayFor quotidiano.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Maggio 2017)

Ammazzati Balivo


----------

